# American PitBull & Bully Club--Quest for the Cup Show/Hang & Pull-FL



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

more info ***American PitBull & Bully Club--Quest for the Cup Show/Hang & Pull*** - American PitBull & Bully Club (Orlando, FL) - Meetup.com


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

many updates coming


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

*IF YOU MISSED THE LAST SHOW DO NOT MISS THIS ONE. ALL PIT BULLS AND BULLY'S WELCOME. THIS IS A MUST ATTEND EVENT RIBBONS AND CERTIFICATES FOR EVERYONE. CASH PRIZE FOR PEOPLES CHOICE AND HANG TIME CHAMPION. ...*

ABSOLUTELY NO PAPERS NEEDED TO ATTEND AND PARTICIPATE IN OUR SHOWS.

WE HAVE ALL WINNERS STATS FROM THE LAST SHOW, POINTS WILL BE LISTED SOON ON THE MESSAGE BOARD UNDER PIT BULL SHOWS AND EVENTS TAB.... SO COME ON OUT AND KEEP WINNING TO WIN THE CHAMPION TROPHY AND THE GRAND CHAMP TROPHY. THE GRAND CHAMP TROPHY WILL BE REVEALED. PICS WILL BE UP LATER FOR THIS ONE BUT TO THE 112 THAT ATTENDED THE LAST SHOW SEEN THE CHAMPION TROPHY, SO imagine THE GRAND CHAMP TROPHY ITS EVEN MORE EXTRAVAGANT.

This location comes with a covered PAVILION... 


*Booths are only $25 for premium $15 all others. Everyone else; one person one dog in for free. All dogs must be in crates or leashed at all times.

No admittance for overly aggressive dogs (a dog that the owner cannot control or a dog that constantly lunges at other dogs) and dogs in heat, in addition to human aggressive dogs. 
*

[divider]

Fun Show Classes 
*REGISTRATION IS BETWEEN 9:30AM TO 11:45AM...Show starts at 12pm SHARP...

FUN CLASSES

Best Red 
Best Brindle 
Best Blue 
Best Pocket 
Best Rescue 
Best Condition 
Best Tri-Color Dog------pit bull or not pit bull, just tri-color
Best Boxer Dog

CONFORMATION CLASSES

Puppy 3-6 Months 
Puppy 6-9 Months 
Puppy 9-12 Months 
Jr Adult 1-2 Years 
Adult 2+ Years 
XL Bully Style Class

PEOPLES CHOICE---------Cash Prize 
BEST OF ALL 
BEST IN SHOW

HANGTIME

3 different rounds; First round 55secs to qualify, Second round 3mins-semi finals, Third round longest hang-for Hang time champion.... 
Your dog must make it to the 3rd round to participate for the tittle of Hang Time Champ...HangTime Champ gets Medal, Ribbon, and Cash Prize. Second and Third Place Gets Ribbons Accordingly.

SPECIAL GUEST JUDGE FOR APBT & BULLY SHOW----Judge Pending At This Time... 
JUDGE FOR HANGTIME & PEOPLES CHOICE----RYAN OF THE APBC 

WEIGHT PULL - THIS IS PENDING AT THIS TIME..

A Donation Bag Of Dog Food Will Be Asked, BY ALL KENNELS ATTENDING. THE FOOD WILL BE GIVEN TO PITSTOP BULLY'S RESCUE... THANKS IN ADVANCE, AS WE ALL MUST DO OUR PART. Our booths are really cheap so please help us, help this great Rescue out.

Food Menu;  
Hot Dogs, Burgers, Chips, Water, Soda

Don't forget your rabies tags, All dogs must be current on their rabies*


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

bring'em out!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I might try and make it out to this. How far from Tampa?


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

About an hour and half. Hope to see you there! For more info on upcoming event goto apbcdogs.com


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

much more being added....Along with Boxer and Bulldog classes


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

WP being added at this time.


----------



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

*Show Video*


----------

